# cherche boitier/dock dd externe thunderbolt



## jonson (22 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous.

Je possède deux disque durs. Qui ne sont pas dans des boitiers actuellement. Un de 500 Et un 380 Go. 
J'ai cherché sur le net des docks ou boitier pour dd externe avec des sorties en thunderbolt. Jusqu'ici j'ai fait choux blanc.
Quelqu'un d'entre vous pourrait-il m'éclairer? Ou alors ce que je cherche n'existe pas?

Merci à tous!


----------



## jonson (23 Février 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Je possède deux disque durs. Qui ne sont pas dans des boitiers actuellement. Un de 500 Et un 380 Go.
> J'ai cherché sur le net des docks ou boitier pour dd externe avec des sorties en thunderbolt. Jusqu'ici j'ai fait choux blanc.
> ...



Personne n'a d'idées?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2013)

Les docks, à ma connaissance, c'est USB, mais déjà Firewire, je ne pense pas que ça existe, alors thunderbolt &#8230;


----------



## jonson (23 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les docks, à ma connaissance, c'est USB, mais déjà Firewire, je ne pense pas que ça existe, alors thunderbolt



Merci.

C'est ce que je pensai aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2013)

Cela dit, vu les capacités de tes disques (ça ne serait pas plutôt 320 Go que 380 ?), déjà, un dock USB3 ça ne serait pas mal (si ton Mac a l'USB3, sinon, faudra te contenter de l'USB2). Par contre, en USB2, il existe des docks qui te permettraient de mettre tes deux disques en même temps !


----------



## jonson (23 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Cela dit, vu les capacités de tes disques (ça ne serait pas plutôt 320 Go que 380 ?), déjà, un dock USB3 ça ne serait pas mal (si ton Mac a l'USB3, sinon, faudra te contenter de l'USB2). Par contre, en USB2, il existe des docks qui te permettraient de mettre tes deux disques en même temps !



Yes. Merci pour ton lien. J'ai bien l'USB3. Mais je trouve dommage d'avoir le thunderbolt sans pouvoir s'en servir.  
Sinon j'ai trouvé http://store.apple.com/fr/product/HB095VC/A/adaptateur-thunderbolt-freeagent-goflex-pour-disques-durs-portables-de-seagate?fnode=5f&p=1
Tu en penses quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2013)

J'en pense qu'il est plus cher, et moins bien que celui de mon lien (tu as cliqué dessus ? Il n'est plus en vente chez Macway, mais on doit pouvoir le trouver, lui ou un équivalent ailleurs !), mais surtout qu'il risque bien de t'être parfaitement inutile, vu qu'il ne peut fonctionner qu'avec les disques GoFlex de Seagate !


----------



## jonson (23 Février 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'en pense qu'il est plus cher, et moins bien que celui de mon lien (tu as cliqué dessus ? Il n'est plus en vente chez Macway, mais on doit pouvoir le trouver, lui ou un équivalent ailleurs !), mais surtout qu'il risque bien de t'être parfaitement inutile, vu qu'il ne peut fonctionner qu'avec les disques GoFlex de Seagate !



Cette article semble dire qu'on peut y switcher n'importe quel disque. http://www.storagereview.com/thunderbolt_storage_with_any_hard_drive_or_ssd
En plus il est en thunderbolt. Après je me pose la question: du thunderbolt avec des disques durs à plateau est-ce-que ça vaut vraiment le coup?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Cette article semble dire qu'on peut y switcher n'importe quel disque. http://www.storagereview.com/thunderbolt_storage_with_any_hard_drive_or_ssd
> En plus il est en thunderbolt. Après je me pose la question: du thunderbolt avec des disques durs à plateau est-ce-que ça vaut vraiment le coup?



Alors pour te répondre, j'ai ici deux ordis qui communiquent en réseau gigabit ethernet (un peu plus rapide que le Fw800). L'ensemble RAID0 de mon serveur (4 disques, quasiment aussi rapide qu'un disque hybride), et le disque interne de mon MacBook Pro. dans le meilleur des cas (du serveur vers le MBP sur un gros fichier non fragmenté), ça plafonne à 35-40 Mo/s, un peu moins dans l'autre sens (curieusement, les disques actuels sont plus rapides en écriture qu'en lecture). Alors, je dirais, au vu des disques que tu as à mettre en service, qui n'ont rien de champions de vitesse, que non, ça ne vaut pas le coup, surtout vu la différence de prix !


----------



## jonson (23 Février 2013)

Je commence malheureusement à partager ce raisonnement. Surtout le point de vue financier. C'est un peu la crise quand même.

Wait and see to a long time pour une vrai démocratisation du thunderbolt. Mes deux disques vont finir dans des bons vieux boitiers USB3.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (24 Octobre 2013)

bon le TB2 est là mais les boitiers externes c'est pour la saint glinglin ??
les boitiers usb 2/3 firewire 400/800 existent pour nommer que ceux là
un cable TB coute la peau du c.... mais le boitier vide c'est tout de même incroyable de ne pas en trouver, et leurs boitiers avec disques à 600 boules ils peuvent se les garder. ah si j'ai lu une news pour un boitier vide à 100 dollars ahahahaha


----------

